# Suggestions on HVLP sprayer



## Brilliant_Painting (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm interested in getting an HVLP sprayer now I'm a big fan of Greco sprayers but I know there are many other brands out there just looking for some suggestions and also wondering if is should get a pressure pot sprayer or not. What works best. Basically what I'll be using it for is spraying polyurethanes and clear coatings possibly some latex paint for cabinets and such.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Brilliant_Painting said:


> I'm interested in getting an HVLP sprayer now I'm a big fan of Greco sprayers but I know there are many other brands out there just looking for some suggestions and also wondering if is should get a pressure pot sprayer or not. What works best. Basically what I'll be using it for is spraying polyurethanes and clear coatings possibly some latex paint for cabinets and such.


I plan on buying a HVLP soon. It'll be a Titan 115. It's the best. I would not consider anything less powerful. I sold my last 3 stage HVLP with a built-in compressor. It wasn't good for anything and I had to thin down paint such as Inslx cabinet coat as much as 40%.

https://www.titantool.com/products/product-detail/capsprayTM-115-hvlp/


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Mr Smith said:


> I plan on buying a HVLP soon. It'll be a Titan 115. It's the best. I would not consider anything less powerful. I sold my last 3 stage HVLP with a built-in compressor. It wasn't good for anything and I had to thin down paint such as Inslx cabinet coat as much as 40%.
> 
> https://www.titantool.com/products/product-detail/capsprayTM-115-hvlp/



I'd take a look at the Graco 9.5 if I was you. 



My personal and professional opinion, it's a better piece of equipment.


----------



## Brewster201 (Mar 11, 2016)

Just a thought here, I used a Fuji 4 stage HVLP for years and finally switched to a Kremlin AAA pump.These are pricey equipment but can get a excellent C.A. Technologies H2O AAA pump for a great price
By the time you add a pressure pot, 3M PPS system, 5 stage HVLP system you are higher $ than a AAA system. You can get away with a 4 cfm compressor when using the AAA setup
With the AAA setup there is very little overspray and a better finish with less effort than a Hvlp


----------



## dwallon60 (Apr 22, 2018)

*Hvlp*

I would take a look at Titan. They purchased CA Technologies recently and have a very wide selection on pressure pots as well as compatible guns. I am just not a big fan of carrying the weight of the cup gun with me all day.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Brewster201 said:


> Just a thought here, I used a Fuji 4 stage HVLP for years and finally switched to a Kremlin AAA pump.These are pricey equipment but can get a excellent C.A. Technologies H2O AAA pump for a great price
> By the time you add a pressure pot, 3M PPS system, 5 stage HVLP system you are higher $ than a AAA system. You can get away with a 4 cfm compressor when using the AAA setup
> With the AAA setup there is very little overspray and a better finish with less effort than a Hvlp



AAA still have the setup and cleanup of airless though. IMO biggest advantage to HVLP and conventional spray is direct fluid feed to the gun and easy cleanup.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Brewster201 said:


> Just a thought here, I used a Fuji 4 stage HVLP for years and finally switched to a Kremlin AAA pump.These are pricey equipment but can get a excellent C.A. Technologies H2O AAA pump for a great price
> By the time you add a pressure pot, 3M PPS system, 5 stage HVLP system you are higher $ than a AAA system. You can get away with a 4 cfm compressor when using the AAA setup
> With the AAA setup there is very little overspray and a better finish with less effort than a Hvlp


I had a Kremlin and 30C25 AIRMIX Yes the required CFM is lower but you need a bigger air tank supply. Those are shop based sprayers for the most part. Even the little Makita 5200 compressor is pretty damn heavy to be moving up and down stairs and it doesn't offer enough air supply.For a shop, ideally, you'd have an 80-120 gallon compressor setup.


----------



## Brewster201 (Mar 11, 2016)

Mr Smith said:


> I had a Kremlin and 30C25 AIRMIX Yes the required CFM is lower but you need a bigger air tank supply. Those are shop based sprayers for the most part. Even the little Makita 5200 compressor is pretty damn heavy to be moving up and down stairs and it doesn't offer enough air supply.For a shop, ideally, you'd have an 80-120 gallon compressor setup.


Yes you are right, ideally a bigger air tank is preferred. The AAA pump lays down a perfect spray and is much more flexible than a Hvlp. Please listen from experience as if you stretch your budget to a 5 stage you should really look at a AAA.
You can spray quicker and very little over spray.
I use a paint hopper on my Kremlin 15-25 and 10-18 pumps and really makes cleanup easier


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Brewster201 said:


> Yes you are right, ideally a bigger air tank is preferred. The AAA pump lays down a perfect spray and is much more flexible than a Hvlp. Please listen from experience as if you stretch your budget to a 5 stage you should really look at a AAA.
> You can spray quicker and very little over spray.
> I use a paint hopper on my Kremlin 15-25 and 10-18 pumps and really makes cleanup easier


I also have a Graco 395 AAA Finish Pro. That's what I use to spray cabinets on site. The Titan 115 would be a specialty sprayer for small jobs and ultimate portability. Cloverdale paint sells a nice fast drying alkyd enamel that's a great option for front doors. It dries almost as fast as lacquer. Easy cleanup.


----------



## Brewster201 (Mar 11, 2016)

I use a shellac based primer (Bin) and Kem Aqua Plus top coat. Works well for me
Spray 100 doors a week


----------



## Brilliant_Painting (Feb 3, 2017)

Brewster201 said:


> Just a thought here, I used a Fuji 4 stage HVLP for years and finally switched to a Kremlin AAA pump.These are pricey equipment but can get a excellent C.A. Technologies H2O AAA pump for a great price
> By the time you add a pressure pot, 3M PPS system, 5 stage HVLP system you are higher $ than a AAA system. You can get away with a 4 cfm compressor when using the AAA setup
> With the AAA setup there is very little overspray and a better finish with less effort than a Hvlp


What do you mean by an AAA system?


----------

